# Song 5



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi

This is just a song from a cycle inspired by medieval poems written in arabic-andalusian language. Spain was Arab during 700 years (from 8th to 15th century).

This is the translation into English of the poem in this song (not easy to translate ancient poetry):

_The hand of the wind is a silversmith by the river,
swayed in a thousand wrinkles.
Whenever she finishes the chainmail of an armour
the rain comes to tie the pieces together with drops.

ABU-L-QASIM AL-MANISI, (Siglo XII)_

Some parts are written using Mediterranean scales.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-467437391-592897552%2Fsong-5

score: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/SONG%205.pdf


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xinver said:


> Hi
> 
> This is just a song from a cycle inspired by medieval poems written in arabic-andalusian language. Spain was Arab during 700 years (from 8th to 15th century).
> 
> ...


I can see the score, however the kink to the music won't open .


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

It works for me.
Anyway here is another link:

Score: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/SONG 5.mp3


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xinver said:


> It works for me.
> Anyway here is another link:
> 
> Score: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/SONG 5.mp3


This woks perfect thanks you very much.


----------

